# When will it arrive?



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
I joined the TTOC in Feb and payment was taken on the 15th Feb from my account.

Just wondering where my pack is? I know the delivery time is specified as 4 to 6 weeks.

Thanks, this isnt a complaint and may be I have been emailed but AOL seams to blank some things.

Josh


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Josh,

Could you email [email protected] with your full name and order number so we can take a look? And have you checked your AOL junk email folder, just incase?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Clive

Sent email.

Thanks for the reply

Josh


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Email sent Josh


----------

